# double stilts



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

anyone knows how to assemble two pairs? feedback appreciated

Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You strap the bottom of one where you put your foot on the other. Doesn't hurt to have another strap or two helping either. Although I would rather be on a scaffolding lol.


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

I was meaning assemble one into another, not strapping... but thx anyway

Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

they cut them, right?

Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

that's what I meant









Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

So, Mr Willys, what would California say about the double stilt idea?!!! 
I'm old enough to no longer be tempted to try such a thing for a little extra money! It's good, old terra firma (or at least a scaffold) for me!
:yes:
Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> So, Mr Willys, what would California say about the double stilt idea?!!!
> I'm old enough to no longer be tempted to try such a thing for a little extra money! It's good, old terra firma (or at least a scaffold) for me!
> :yes:
> Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!!!


Stilts are not allowed as per Cal OSHA. Back in 1988 the Governor suspended CAL OSHA for a few years and I used Durastilt 40". Eventually they were reinstated and I was caught and forced to stop. However, I did bring them back out when no one was looking.
Here I am in 1997 framing a ceiling in a Target store in San Jose, CA. I was breaking the law at the time.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Mapache Drywall said:


> that's what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap that's high school I get scared on full extent on skywalers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

I know this is stupid but have had to do that in one or another ocasion...









Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

and look at this one... three pairs assembled (it's not me, found this pic in the web)









Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't they have scaffolding in your neck of the woods?


----------

